
Richard Stallman Does Not and Cannot Speak for the Free Software Movement - mattl
https://sfconservancy.org/news/2019/sep/16/rms-does-not-speak-for-us/
======
SamReidHughes
The SFC is a bunch of wacko's and they cannot speak for the free software
"movement." Last I heard about them, they were mad about somebody suing for a
GPL violation.

~~~
jimmyvalmer
Never heard of them, but wasn't impressed by their credentials. Not going to
be give much weight to a random system administrator and high school teacher.
If RMS can be attacked for his prominence in computing, then I can similarly
undermine his attackers for their lack thereof.

~~~
zenhack
The SFC isn't a bunch of randos -- they handle the administrative end of
things for a whole bunch of high profile foss projects:

[https://sfconservancy.org/projects/current/](https://sfconservancy.org/projects/current/)

Half of their staff has worked for the FSF in the past. More than one of them
has given a keynote at the FSF's anual conference. These folks are tightly
integrated into the bits of the free software movement most closely associated
with RMS; the fact that they've come out and said this is a big deal.

